# Nozzle Placement ..... right?



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

Sup 
Well i've been funning my Devils own kit on 15psi with a 50/50 mix for a couple months now. The afrs on my wideband seem to drop around a half a point so I guess it helps. Im running an m5 nozzle an in the 90* coupler behind the passenger side headlight. My question is, is my nozzle too far away from the TB, will I see more benefits with it closer to the TB?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Nozzle Placement ..... right? (qksilva)*

With the nozzle placed very far away from the engine you're giving it maximum time to evaporate fully and thusly pull heat out of the air charge. Your IAT will drop substantially as a result. However, since most of that spray is gaseous by the time it reaches the combustion chamber it will do less to suppress detonation.
If you want the best of cooling *and* octane boost/detonation suppresion, then you'll be best off with a dual nozzle set up. Keep the first nozzle in its place and put another one at the throttle body. USRT has a kit for the VR6 engines. I can guide you on exactly how to set it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Nozzle Placement ..... right? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_With the nozzle placed very far away from the engine you're giving it maximum time to evaporate fully and thusly pull heat out of the air charge. Your IAT will drop substantially as a result. However, since most of that spray is gaseous by the time it reaches the combustion chamber it will do less to suppress detonation.
If you want the best of cooling *and* octane boost/detonation suppresion, then you'll be best off with a dual nozzle set up. Keep the first nozzle in its place and put another one at the throttle body. USRT has a kit for the VR6 engines. I can guide you on exactly how to set it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im gonna have to look into this when i get my IC setup....


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I just installed a 2nd nozzle right before the throttle body. Its pretty big (1000cc/min). Max AFR at around redline is 11.5 compared to 14.5 before. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

